# Fedor has the most fitting entrance music of any MMA fighter



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I found the song he entered the ring with against Arlovski, and I think it fits him better than any other fighters' music fits them.

I've uploaded the song if anyone wants to download it:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/550878374474d885/


What do you think? Does anyone else have music that fits them just as well, or better?


----------



## toymafia (Feb 3, 2008)

i dont mind bispings choice

song 2 by blur.

good choice i think for him.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

translation???


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

It sounds like Fedor is a goth!  What is the song about?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

if i had my way it'd be...the highlander theme princes of the universe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEJ8lpCQbyw


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

gоod find
nice song for sure.

It's a folk ballad, about a dream of a famous Cossack, Stepan Razin, who rebelled against Czar back in 1600... Song is called "It's still not evening"; in simple words - he had a dream that his horse went crazy and he lost his hat and one of the captains told him that the dream means his fall and he keeps going saying that it's still not night - meaning that there is still time left. 

In 1671 was Stepan was caught and quartered alive in the Red Square......

Good thing Fedor did better than that


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I found the song he entered the ring with against Arlovski, and I think it fits him better than any other fighters' music fits them.
> 
> I've uploaded the song if anyone wants to download it:
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/550878374474d885/
> ...



Fedor's is right up there with the best of them, but I got to go with Wanderlei coming out to "Sandstorm" by Darude. That song is just too fitting for a guy who maintains such a high pace in all his fights. Partnered with him being from one of the most crazy party countries in the world, and the song essentially being the raver anthem when it came out; one can't hear that song and not imagine Wand mean mugging guys in the stare down and then head stomping them or force feeding them knees in the clinch.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I always liked forrests interest music, I think its called "going up to boston" or something.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> I always liked forrests interest music, I think its called "going up to boston" or something.


"I'm Shipping Up to Boston" by Dropkick Murpheys

btw, your avatar pic is hilarious. I saw the ad that came with it. genius.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Anderson Silva has fitting music because when you get done fighting him there ain't no sunshine in the nation, it is very dark.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Didn't he change it to that stupid screaming church shit? It was different in the Arlovski fight.

I personally think this is the best entrance song of anyone right now.

PS: Here's some visuals for fun


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> "I'm Shipping Up to Boston" by Dropkick Murpheys
> 
> btw, your avatar pic is hilarious. I saw the ad that came with it. genius.


Dropkick murphy are awesome live,their exlead singer was supporting flogging molly a couple of monthas ago in the UK. but for forrest it suits him down to the ground


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Didn't he change it to that stupid screaming church shit? It was different in the Arlovski fight.
> 
> I personally think this is the best entrance song of anyone right now.
> 
> PS: Here's some visuals for fun


too bad fedor isnt using it anymore......its like someones about to summon the devil himself...just downright awesome. Your in the ring psyched up ready to kick ass and then you hear that song and it suddenly dawns on you that your minutes away from being armbared


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes Plazz, I love that one.

I think that, and the new one both suit him well though.

EDIT:

Hope you don't mind me posting this here F>A, but it's a Fedor thread, and I just bumped into this video and I love it.






It's just cool as seeing Fedor laugh so hard like that.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Didn't he change it to that stupid screaming church shit? It was different in the Arlovski fight.
> 
> I personally think this is the best entrance song of anyone right now.
> 
> PS: Here's some visuals for fun


I agree, i love that song :thumb02: also another one to check out thats similar is


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

F*ck you Miles. I've listened to this song 32 times today.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

if i was a billionair i would hire and orcastra to follow me everywere, and play his pride theme song, always

even when i sleep


... and especially when i have sex


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah old Fedor song was the shit and my favorite entrance for anyone. Seriously I would get shivers when he came out to that shit.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Just picture that song playing, while this happens










SNOW!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Zemelya said:


> gоod find
> nice song for sure.
> 
> It's a folk ballad, about a dream of a famous Cossack, Stepan Razin, who rebelled against Czar back in 1600... Song is called "It's still not evening"; in simple words - he had a dream that his horse went crazy and he lost his hat and one of the captains told him that the dream means his fall and he keeps going saying that it's still not night - meaning that there is still time left.
> ...


Just when I thought Russian history couldn't give me nightmares any more...

I have never heard Fedor laugh like that. It brought me joy. nice find


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Didn't he change it to that stupid screaming church shit? It was different in the Arlovski fight.
> 
> I personally think this is the best entrance song of anyone right now.
> 
> PS: Here's some visuals for fun



Nice. I could swear I heard the song I posted during his entrance at the Arlovski fight though.. so epic.



Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Yes Plazz, I love that one.
> 
> I think that, and the new one both suit him well though.
> 
> ...


Haha, me mind anything posted about Fedor? The more Fedor stuff the better! :thumb01:



plazzman said:


> F*ck you Miles. I've listened to this song 32 times today.


My roommate is so pissed with me right now because that's all I've been playing these last few days.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I have to admit, while I think the new one is fitting for Fedor, I actually like the old one better. It was just one of those songs that when you first watch a Fedor fight you're thinking to yourself "hmm, I dunno about this guy" but then after watching a few fights, and THEN hearing that intro song you think "oh shit, here he comes!" as you get goosebumps from the excitement and anticipation. 

The new song just doesnt quite have that same effect on me, however maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nah, his new one sounds like some Vampire slayer shit, definitely doesn't suit him. Sounds like something some douche bag wearing Affliction shirts and a soul patch with tribal tattoos would listen to.


----------

